# Κράκεν και Τιτάνες



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Άντε πάλι το Κράκεν. Διάβαζα σήμερα στη Wikipedia την υπόθεση της _Τιτανομαχίας_ (_Clash of the Titans_), που σπάει ταμεία στην Αμερική (εγώ πάντως, όταν έβλεπα σκηνές προσεχώς, φοβήθηκα ότι κάτι άλλο θα μου έσπαγε — τα τύμπανα των αφτιών, εννοώ) και διασκέδασα με τη διαστρέβλωση, ιδίως με το Κράκεν, την ιστορία με το έκθετο, όπου ο Δίκτυς γίνεται... Σπύρος (A coffin is then seen drifting through the sea before it is rescued by a fisherman, Spyros (Pete Postlethwaite). When Spyros opens it, he discovers the baby Perseus) και τον Κιουτσούκ!

Ευτυχώς κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος κάθισε και μάζεψε τα παραμύθια του παραμυθιού: ο Θόδωρος Γιαχουστίδης γράφει στον Αγγελιοφόρο:

Η Μεγάλη Πέμπτη φέτος συνέπεσε με την... Πρωταπριλιά. Και η μέρα μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε τις διαστρεβλώσεις των χολιγουντιανών σεναριογράφων σε σχέση με την ελληνική μυθολογία όπως την διδαχθήκαμε. Και όχι, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η σχέση της ταινίας με την ομώνυμη παραγωγή του Χαριχάουζεν από τα 1981... Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν...


Η ταινία ονομάζεται «Τιτανομαχία». Κι όμως, γίνεται μόνο απλή αναφορά στην πάλη των Τιτάνων με τους Θεούς στην αρχή της ταινίας. Κανονικά, η ταινία θα έπρεπε να ονομάζεται «Περσειάδα»...

Στην ταινία, ο Περσέας είναι ο καρπός του έρωτα του Δία με τη γυναίκα του Ακρίσιου, στην οποία έκανε έρωτα παίρνοντας τη μορφή του συζύγου της. Στη μυθολογία, ο Περσέας είναι ο καρπός του έρωτα του Δία με την κόρη του Ακρίσιου, τη Δανάη, την οποία... επισκέφθηκε μεταμφιεζόμενος σε χρυσή βροχή!

Στην ταινία, ο Περσέας δολοφονεί τον «πατέρα» του Ακρίσιο, μονομαχώντας μαζί του έξω από τη σπηλιά της Μέδουσας. Στη μυθολογία, ο Περσέας σκοτώνει κατά λάθος τον παππού του Ακρίσιο, όταν ο δίσκος που ρίχνει σε αγώνα δισκοβολίας στο Άργος βγαίνει από το στάδιο και πετυχαίνει τον Ακρίσιο εκτός γηπέδου, εκεί που δεν το περίμενε!

Στην ταινία, η Δανάη δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου!

Στην ταινία, τη λάρνακα στην οποία έβαλε ο Ακρίσιος τη Δανάη με τον Περσέα τη βρίσκει ο ψαράς... Σπείρος! Στη μυθολογία, τη λάρνακα βρίσκει ο ψαράς Δίκτης.

Στην ταινία δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά για το που μεγάλωσε ο Περσέας. Μεγάλωσε στη Σέριφο σύμφωνα με τη μυθολογία.

Στην ταινία δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά στον Πολυδεύκη. Ο Πολυδεύκης σύμφωνα με τη μυθολογία ήταν ο βασιλιάς της Σερίφου και ήθελε να παντρευτεί την πανέμορφη Δανάη. Εμπόδιο στα σχέδιά του ήταν ο Περσέας.

Στην ταινία ο Περσέας σκοτώνει τη Μέδουσα προκειμένου να καταφέρει να εξουδετερώσει το... Κράκεν (θα επανέλθουμε σε αυτό παρακάτω). Στη μυθολογία, ο Περσέας σκοτώνει τη Μέδουσα, καθώς δέχεται την πρόκληση του Πολυδεύκη πως θα του δώσει μεταφορικό μέσο για να επιστρέψει στην πατρίδα του, το Άργος, με την προϋπόθεση να κόψει και να του φέρει το κεφάλι της Μέδουσας.

Στη μυθολογία ο Πήγασος ήταν ένα υπέροχο, φτερωτό, λευκό άλογο που «γεννήθηκε» όταν το αίμα της Μέδουσας έπεσε στον Ωκεανό. Στην ταινία ο Πήγασος ήταν ένα φτερωτό μαύρο άλογο (μάλλον ο σεναριογράφος ήταν περισσότερο... ΠΑΟΚ!) του οποίου η προέλευση απλά δεν μας νοιάζει!

Στην ταινία η Ανδρομέδα είναι πριγκίπισσα του Άργους. Στη μυθολογία, θα... γίνει πριγκίπισσα του Άργους πολύ αργότερα. Αρχικά, είναι πριγκίπισσα της Αιθιοπίας!

Στη μυθολογία, ο Περσέας, μετά τον άθλο του να σκοτώσει τη Μέδουσα, επέστρεφε στη Σέριφο, καβαλώντας τον Πήγασο. Περνώντας από την Αιθιοπία, είδε την Ανδρομέδα αλυσοδεμένη σε ένα βράχο. Και η... μυθολογία συνεχίζεται ως εξής: Κόρη του βασιλιά Κηφέα και της Κασσιόπης η Ανδρομέδα είχε προκαλέσει την οργή του Ποσειδώνα, όταν η μητέρα της περηφανεύτηκε πως είναι πιο όμορφη από τις Νύμφες της θάλασσας, τις Νηρηίδες. Ο Ποσειδώνας έστειλε, ως τιμωρία, έναν Δράκοντα, το Κήτος, και για εξιλέωση απαίτησε την θυσία της Ανδρομέδας. Ο Περσέας, ερωτευμένος με την κόρη του Κηφέα, αποφάσισε να σκοτώσει το Κήτος και να πάρει μαζί του την Ανδρομέδα. Πράγματι, ο ήρωας τερματίζει την ζωή του θαλάσσιου τέρατος και, με την συγκατάθεση των γονέων, παίρνει την Ανδρομέδα μαζί του στη Σέριφο.

Στην ταινία, το Κήτος βαφτίζεται... Κράκεν! Μόνο που το Κράκεν είναι τέρας της Σκανδιναβικής μυθολογίας!!!

Στην ταινία, τον Περσέα στα κατορθώματά του βοηθάει η... Ιώ! Μόνο που στη μυθολογία, η Ιώ είναι από... άλλο ανέκδοτο, εντάξει, μύθο! Η Ιώ ήταν ιέρεια της Ήρας, συζύγου του Δία. Ο... μπερμπάντης Δίας την έκανε ερωμένη του, η Ήρα τα... πήρε στο κρανίο όταν το έμαθε και απαίτησε την τιμωρία της και ο Δίας, για να προστατεύσει την ερωμένη του τη μεταμόρφωσε σε... αγελάδα! Ιώ και Περσέας συναντήθηκαν μόνο στα μυαλά των σεναριογράφων του Χόλιγουντ!

Στην ταινία, το... αμόρε του Περσέα γίνεται στο φινάλε η Ιώ, δώρο του Δία στο γιο του! Στη μυθολογία, ο Περσέας παντρεύτηκε την Ανδρομέδα (που στην ταινία, ούτε να τη φτύσει!). Μαζί με την Ανδρομέδα έκανε 7 παιδιά Έγινε βασιλιάς της Τίρυνθας και δημιούργησε τις Μυκήνες...

Στην ταινία, από το αίμα του Ακρίσιου παράγονται τεράστιοι σκορπιοί. Στη μυθολογία, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο.

Στην ταινία τον Περσέα βοηθούν δύο κυνηγοί. Το όνομα του ενός είναι... Κιουτσούκ! Πώς λέμε συνθήκη του Κιουτσούκ Καϊναρτζή! Το... τούρκικο λόμπι έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του!
Όσα διαβάσατε παραπάνω είναι μερικά μόνον από τα... ψέματα της ταινίας. Μιας ταινίας που θα κόψει εκατομμύρια εισιτήρια παγκοσμίως. Δεν πιστεύουμε πως είναι κακό να «αλλάζει» η μυθολογία – έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται για ιστορικά γεγονότα. Αυτό που φοβόμαστε είναι πως πολλά παιδιά, πολύ εύκολα, θα δεχθούν την άποψη του Χόλιγουντ ως «πραγματική». Απλά, επειδή αγνοούν την ελληνική μυθολογία... 

Με αυτό το ταλαίπωρο το Κράκεν του Τένισον θα κάνουμε τίποτα; Στη Βρετανία το διδάσκουν στα παιδάκια. Εδώ ξέρουμε αν κυκλοφορεί κάποια μετάφραση; (Δεν είναι απ' αυτές που ξεπετάμε για πλάκα — έχει ρίμα και «ύπνον ανονείρευτο» και άλλες δυσκολίες.)

*The Kraken*
Alfred, Lord Tennyson

Below the thunders of the upper deep;
Far, far beneath in the abysmal sea,
His ancient, dreamless, uninvaded sleep
The Kraken sleepeth: faintest sunlights flee
About his shadowy sides: above him swell
Huge sponges of millennial growth and height;
And far away into the sickly light,
From many a wondrous grot and secret cell
Unnumber'd and enormous polypi
Winnow with giant arms the slumbering green.
There hath he lain for ages and will lie
Battening upon huge seaworms in his sleep,
Until the latter fire shall heat the deep;
Then once by man and angels to be seen,
In roaring he shall rise and on the surface die.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Τέτοια άρθρα κυκλοφορούν κάθε φορά που βγαίνει στις αίθουσες μια ταινία ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος και ανακαλύπτουν goofs με τη χαρά του ανθρώπου των σπηλαίων όταν ανακάλυψε την φωτιά. 

Με την Τροία τα ίδια, με τον Αλέξανδρο επίσης, ακόμα και με τους 300.



> Όσα διαβάσατε παραπάνω είναι μερικά μόνον από τα... ψέματα της ταινίας.


 
Όποιος ψάχνει για ψέματα και αλήθειες σε μια χολυγουντιανή ταινία έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα ή... ατζέντα. 
 


> Δεν πιστεύουμε πως είναι κακό να «αλλάζει» η μυθολογία – έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται για ιστορικά γεγονότα.



Τελικά εφόσον δεν είναι ιστορικά γεγονότα πώς είναι ψέματα; 



> Μιας ταινίας που θα κόψει εκατομμύρια εισιτήρια παγκοσμίως.



Να και η ρίζα του κακού... Η εταιρεία διανομής δεν πληρώνει για διαφήμιση άρα... φτυαρίζουμε. 



> Αυτό που φοβόμαστε είναι πως πολλά παιδιά, πολύ εύκολα, θα δεχθούν την άποψη του Χόλιγουντ ως «πραγματική». Απλά, επειδή αγνοούν την ελληνική μυθολογία...



(Πραγματικό σχόλιο θεατή που μόλις είχε παρακολουθήσει την ταινία "300": _"Ωραία ταινία, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε που τα έμπλεξε με τη ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας. Που κολλάει η Σαλαμίνα με τις Θερμοπύλες;;;"_)

Δεν χρειαζόμαστε το Χόλυγουντ για να αγνοήσουμε/ξεχάσουμε την ελληνική ιστορία/μυθολογία. Τα καταφέρνουμε μια χαρά και μόνοι μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Α, μη νομίζεις ότι συμμερίζομαι την όποια αγανάκτηση του Γιαχουστίδη (αν και δεν νομίζω να αγανάχτησε — ευκαιρία βρήκε να μελετήσει τη μυθολογία του). Έχουμε άλλωστε τόσους πιο σοβαρούς μύθους να αντιμετωπίσουμε καθημερινά, μερικούς πολύ εκνευριστικούς. Αλλά τον Κιουτσούκ τον χάρηκα. Και μετάφραση του Κράκεν εξακολουθώ να ζητώ, γιατί στο τέλος θα κάτσω να φτιάξω δική μου και δεν ξέρω ποιος θα θέλει να ακούει τα κόκαλα του Τένισον να τρίζουν.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Ακριβώς επειδή δεν το νομίζω (για την ακρίβεια, το έλπιζα :) ) αφαίρεσα από τον κώδικά παράθεσης το _χρηστώνυμό_ σου. :) 

Για τον Τένισον κάπου είχε πετύχει το μάτι μου μια μετάφραση, θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω. :)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2010)

Χτες άκουγα οργίλη κριτική ημιμαθούς δημοσιογράφου, ο οποίος μεταξύ άλλων ωρυόταν: "Αν είναι δυνατόν, να μιλάνε για την ελληνική μυθολογία και να βάζουν μέσα και το Κράκεν, που είναι ένα τέρας των κόμικ και των Γκορμίτι".


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Στο δια ταύτα πάντως σαν ταινία δεν φαίνεται να λέει και πολλά. Με το ντουφέκι (sic) ψάχνω να βρω μια θετική κριτική ατόμων που την έχουν δει, ιδιαίτερα δε μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι όλοι όσοι την είδαν σε 3D αισθάνονται ότι εξαπατήθηκαν και ζητούν τα λεφτά τους πίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με αυτό το ταλαίπωρο το Κράκεν του Τένισον θα κάνουμε τίποτα; Στη Βρετανία το διδάσκουν στα παιδάκια. Εδώ ξέρουμε αν κυκλοφορεί κάποια μετάφραση; (Δεν είναι απ' αυτές που ξεπετάμε για πλάκα — έχει ρίμα και «ύπνον ανονείρευτο» και άλλες δυσκολίες.)




*Το Κράκεν*. Μετάφραση του ποιήματος _The Kraken_ του λόρδου Άλφρεντ Τένισον. Από τον drsiebenmal, για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας.


----------

